# ? "Kamera"-Smartphone 200-300 gesucht (iPhone SE, Sony X, Sam A3/5, Honor 6x/8, Huawei Nova/P10lite)?



## Birnenmann (27. September 2017)

Hallo,

gesucht wird ein Smartphone. Auswahlkriterium Schwerpunkt Kamera.

*Kamera:*
- Fotos sollen zum *privat* an die Wand hängen taugen
- Fotos auch unterm Weihnachtsbaum oder Wohnzimmer möglich (ist das schon low-light-Problematik?)

*Budget:
- bis ca. 300,-* (evtl. auch 350,- mit Gutschein)
- gerne weniger
- Suche beginnt bei 200,- (gehe aber eher von 250-300 aus, weil vermute, dass ab da low-light weniger tragisch)

*Display:*
- lieber klein, aber mit *5"* abgefunden (maximal! 150mm lang?)

- kein gebraucht
- keine Games


*Fragen:*
- was vergessen? was zu bedenken?
- welche sofort streichen?


*Meine Rechercheergebnisse:
*
*Sortiert nach Kamra gut nach weniger gut* (von oben nach unten)

#1 BQ Aquaris X Pro (falls Preis von 360,- fällt)
#2 Nexus 5x (zu alt? Teils RAM/Mainboard Probleme, billiges Gehäuse, sehr starke Kamera, bei Android 8 Schluss)
#3 Honor 8 -- iPhone SE (zu alt?) -- Sony x compact (zickiger autofokus?) -- Huawei P9 (streichen???)
     #4 Samsung A5-2017 (streichen?) -- BQ Aquaris X -- Moto G5*s* Plus (streichen? schlechter Support? Normales G5 Plus teils bessere Kamera?) -- Huawei P10 lite
#5 HTC One A9 (Kamera wie A5, Akku-Zeit? Magere Ausstattung? Streichen?) -- Huawei Nova-1
#6 Honor 6x /premium (streichen?) -- Samsung A3 (magere Ausstattung. Fotoqualität fraglich. streichen?) -- Sony XA1

Rangfolge ok?

PS: zum Nexus 5x gibt es einen "defektes Mainboard"-Thread Nexus 5X: Reparatur/Austausch - defektes Mainboard- Google Nexus 5X Forum – Android-Hilfe


----------



## Leob12 (27. September 2017)

Ich weiß nicht ob das Pro nicht unnötig ist beim Aquaris X. Bietet halt mehr RAM und Speicherplatz, ob die Kamera schlechter ist weiß ich nicht. 
Das Honor 8 würde ich nicht nehmen, das Honor 9 hat schon keine allzu tolle Kamera und auch keine OIS. 
Das P9 macht auch ordentliche Fotos. 

Wie groß willst du denn diese Fotos ausdrucken? Je größer desto schlechter wird es. 
Und die Low-Light-Performance ist bei allen nicht so toll, da wirst du einiges an Bildrauschen haben. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## taks (27. September 2017)

Was willst du denn fotografieren?


----------



## Stueppi (27. September 2017)

Ich gebe mal nur meine Gedankengänge wieder.
Du willst ein Smartphone, aber es ist primär dafür da um Bilder zu machen, darf aber maximal 360€ kosten.
Du hast nicht gesagt wofür du das Handy sonst noch so brauchst, nur das du keine Spiele damit spielst. Ich nehme mal an du brauchst es also sonst nur für allgemeine dinge wie Telefonieren.

Warum kaufst du dir nicht eine Kompaktkamera und ein günstiges Chinahandy? Dadurch wird auch das lowlight Problem gelöst, weil mittelklasse Smartphones (max. 360€ sind nunmal einfach mittelklasse) bei lowlight ziemlich verrauschen und ruckeln.


----------



## Birnenmann (27. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das Pro nicht unnötig ist beim Aquaris X. Bietet halt mehr RAM und Speicherplatz, ob die Kamera schlechter ist weiß ich nicht.
> Das Honor 8 würde ich nicht nehmen, das Honor 9 hat schon keine allzu tolle Kamera und auch keine OIS.
> Das P9 macht auch ordentliche Fotos.
> 
> ...


Das X Pro hat nen anderen Sensor verbaut als das X. Wenn's nur der Speicher etc. wäre, wäre das natürlich unnötig, da hast du recht.


taks schrieb:


> Was willst du denn fotografieren?


Familie. Smartphone wird von meiner Schwester gesucht. Ich erkundige mich für sie.


Stueppi schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal nur meine Gedankengänge wieder.
> Du willst ein Smartphone, aber es ist primär dafür da um Bilder zu machen, darf aber maximal 360€ kosten.
> Du hast nicht gesagt wofür du das Handy sonst noch so brauchst, nur das du keine Spiele damit spielst. Ich nehme mal an du brauchst es also sonst nur für allgemeine dinge wie Telefonieren.
> 
> Warum kaufst du dir nicht eine Kompaktkamera und ein günstiges Chinahandy? Dadurch wird auch das lowlight Problem gelöst, weil mittelklasse Smartphones (max. 360€ sind nunmal einfach mittelklasse) bei lowlight ziemlich verrauschen und ruckeln.


Natürlich ist es nicht nur zum Fotografieren. Ich dachte der Rest wäre üblich, deshalb muss ich ihn nicht nennen. WhatsApp, Telefonieren, Surfen, videos schauen (ÖR mediathek, youtube). Wer kauft schon Smartphone, wenn er nur ne Kamera braucht 

Das Smartphone ist für meine Schwester. Ich nehme an, sie will nicht dauernd ne Kamera mit sich rumschleppen. Auch wäre ne Kamera, die was taugt + ein vernünftiges Smartphone bestimmt teurer, als beides zusammen. Dass die Kamera im Phone selbst bei einem 700,-EUR Gerät nicht an eine echte Kamera rankommt nehme ich sowieso an. Es ist halt ein Kompromiss, ich bin nur nicht davon ausgegangen, dass bei 300,-EUR die Kamera im Smartphone total ******* ist und man es quasi vergessen kann.


----------



## Leob12 (28. September 2017)

Sie ist nicht totale Grütze aber viel sollte man sich nicht erwarten, vor allem wenn man die Fotos aufhängen will. Am Display sieht es immer gut aus, aber am Fotopapier dann öfters nicht mehr. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birnenmann (29. September 2017)

Achso, du fragtest, wie groß die Fotos ausgedruckt werden sollen. Naja, Postkartengröße, denke ich. 



> Sie ist nicht totale Grütze aber viel sollte man sich nicht erwarten...


Auf welche beziehst du dich genau?


----------



## Birnenmann (29. September 2017)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Warum kaufst du dir nicht eine Kompaktkamera und ein günstiges Chinahandy? Dadurch wird auch das lowlight Problem gelöst, weil mittelklasse Smartphones (max. 360€ sind nunmal einfach mittelklasse) bei lowlight ziemlich verrauschen und ruckeln.


Dann nenn mir mal ne Kompaktkamera, die was taugt.


----------



## Leob12 (29. September 2017)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Achso, du fragtest, wie groß die Fotos ausgedruckt werden sollen. Naja, Postkartengröße, denke ich.
> 
> Auf welche beziehst du dich genau?


Pro X von Bq. 
Bei natürlichem, guten Taglicht sind die Fotos ordentlich, beim Weihnachtsbaum, wenig und schlechtem dagegen recht bescheiden. Da gleichen sich die meisten Kameras von Smartphones in dem Preisbereich. 
Liegt halt einfach am verbauten Sensor und der Blende.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## sakutapasu (29. September 2017)

Ich schließe mich dem Tipp mit dem P9 an.

Ich habe mir dieses Smartphone im Januar zugelegt und komme damit sehr gut zurecht. Und die Kamera ist meines Erachtens top (unter anderem auch mit RAW).


----------



## Birnenmann (30. September 2017)

OK, dann bin ich ja froh, dass ijr euch wenigstens zu ein paar Empfehlungen durchringen konntet, die Tendenz klang am Anfang so, als sei das per se ein hilfloses Unterfangen, während es sonst, wenn man mal so querliest doch recht viele ernstgemeinte Empfehlungen für Smartphones als Privat-Kamera gibt.

Übrigens scheint das HTC One A9 und das Samsung A5 nen opt. Bildstabi zu haben... holt es das raus?
(laut geizhals, habe nicht alle Datenblätter durchforstet).


----------



## Noname1987 (30. September 2017)

Galaxy s7 non edge. Super Kamera für ein Handy und um 360 Euro. Selbst bei Dunkelheit ist Fotografie möglich.


----------



## Birnenmann (30. September 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> ... das Honor 9 hat schon keine allzu tolle Kamera und auch keine OIS.
> Das P9 macht auch ordentliche Fotos. ...


Das Huawei P9 hat aber auch keine Bildstabilisator, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Birnenmann (30. September 2017)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Galaxy s7 non edge. Super Kamera für ein Handy und um 360 Euro. Selbst bei Dunkelheit ist Fotografie möglich.


Du beziehst dich auf die mydealz-Werbung, wo am Ende rauskam, dass es sich dabei um generalüberholte Geräte auf Ebay handelt, oder?

Das günstigste, was ich mal gesehen habe, war 400,- sonst kostet das s7 eher 450,- regulär.

Klar, wenn ich nur Geld ausgeben wollte, dann würde ich meiner Schwester auch einfach zum s7 raten (manche Leute würden noch das LG G6 ins Feld führen).


----------



## Birnenmann (30. September 2017)

sakutapasu schrieb:


> ... auch mit RAW).


Ach ja, RAW, hört sich gleich so an, als wollte meine Schwester aufwendig Bilder in Photoshop rendern. Sie will Fotos von Ihrem Kind und der Familie knipsen. Die dann hin und wieder mal bei dm hochladen und ausdrucken oder zu Weihnachten nen Kalender da draus machen. Keine Hobby-Fotografen-Selbstverwirklichung.


----------



## Noname1987 (30. September 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt nein ist Grad bei KKG im Angebot.  Da sah ich es eben kenne den Shop aber nicht. Empfahl es da ich mit der Kamera des edge sehr zufrieden bin, welche ja identisch ist. Klar sind die Bilder nicht mit denen meiner olympus mark II aber für ein Handy sind sie beeindruckend.


----------



## Birnenmann (30. September 2017)

Wer ist KKG?
Vertrauenswürdig?


----------



## Noname1987 (30. September 2017)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Wer ist KKG?
> Vertrauenswürdig?



Scheint seriös zu sein aber mit schlechtem Kundendienst. Über die Waare beschwert sich keiner. KKG Technik. Wie gesagt ich sah es nur und kenne den Laden sonst nicht.


----------



## Birnenmann (1. Oktober 2017)

Noname1987 schrieb:


> Scheint seriös zu sein aber mit schlechtem Kundendienst. Über die Waare beschwert sich keiner. KKG Technik. Wie gesagt ich sah es nur und kenne den Laden sonst nicht.



*WARNUNG* *!!!*

- Fake Bewertungen in schlechtem Deutsch
- bei der Bestellung ist plötzlich nur noch Vorkasse möglich
- Nach Zahlung kein Kontakt mehr
- keine Ware!

steht hier Erfahrungen mit KKG Technik - mydealz.de
siehe auch  Bewertungen von KKG Technik | Kundenbewertungen von kkgtechnik.de lesen

Bei trusted shops hat KKG Technik sich auch schon versucht selbst zu bewerten: "Eine tolle seite mit vielen variabelen sachen zum günstigsten preis"


---------
Wo wir grad dabei sind, bei Turbado least man Smartphones zum Kaufpreis ohne das man es weiß Hat schonmal jemand bei turbado.de bestellt? - mydealz.de


----------



## Noname1987 (1. Oktober 2017)

Interessant. Na dann fällt das s7 raus...


----------



## Birnenmann (1. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe grad was sehr interessantes gefunden:


> Anders als beim Huawei P10  steckt im P10 Lite keine Leica-Kamera, sondern nur ein ganz  gewöhnlicher Kamerasensor. Doch der löst immerhin 12 Megapixel auf und  *schießt obendrein auch richtig gute Fotos, die durchaus mit den  Aufnahmen teurerer Smartphones mithalten können*. Bei den Testaufnahmen  passen Detailgrad und Dynamik. Farben werden realistisch wiedergegeben  und selbst in dunkleren Motivbereichen kommt es kaum zu Bildrauschen. [...]
> 
> 
> Das umfangreiche Kameramenü hat Huawei fast 1:1 aus  dem Huawei P10 übernommen. Hier merkt man deutlich den Einfluss des  professionellen Kamera-Herstellers: Neben zahlreichen Motivprogrammen  wie HDR, Panorama, Lichtmalerei und Zeitraffer stehen umfangreiche  Aufnahmeeinstellungen zur Auswahl, zu denen unter anderem eine  zuschaltbare Lächelerkennung und Objektverfolgung gehören. Wer die  Aufnahmeparameter selbst festlegen will, wechselt in den Modus  Profi-Foto und kann dort dann alle wichtigen Einstellungen vornehmen,  etwa für die Verschlusszeit, die Lichtempfindlichkeit und den  Weißabgleich.
> ...


Wobei dann wiederum der Vergleich gemacht wird:


> Das Huawei P10 Lite lassen wir gegen die *ähnlich ausgestatteten* Smartphones Honor 6X, Huawei Nova Plus, Lenovo Moto G4 Plus und Samsung Galaxy A3 (2017) antreten, die auch preislich in etwa der gleichen Liga spielen.


Wie das 379,- teure Nova Plus mit OIS und das P10 lite dann in Zusammenhang mit dem kleinen A3-2017 und dem 6x gebracht werden... ist auch interessant.


Das ganze ist auch interessant im Zusammenhang mit


Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Honor 8 würde ich nicht nehmen, das Honor 9 hat schon keine allzu tolle Kamera und auch keine OIS.
> Das P9 macht auch ordentliche Fotos.


Wenn hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2KkkzeMHd0 das Honor 8 und das P10 lite (wo letzteres oben bei notebookcheck so abgefeiert wurde) auf gleicher Stufe sind...


Zum Sony xa1, dass ich als Einsteiger-Mittelklasse gedacht habe zu kennen, schreibt notebookcheck 





> "Die Farbdarstellung des Sony Xperia XA1 wirkt recht neutral. In  schwierigen Lichtsituationen kommt die Glanzstunde der Kamera im Sony  Xperia XA1: Sie hellt sehr gut auf, sogar stärker als die Kamera im LG G6.  Die Bilder zeigen zwar ein starkes *Farbrauschen, das lässt sich aber  bei so schwachem Licht kaum vermeiden und ist auch bei der  Spiegelreflexkamera sichtbar.*"
> siehe https://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Sony-Xperia-XA1-Smartphone.226578.0.html


So gut wie eine Spiegelreflexkamera? Ich nehme an, sie meinen die Canon Eos 70D, die sie dort verwenden. Siehe Testbilder.


----------



## Birnenmann (2. Oktober 2017)

Mich wundert es etwas, dass ihr euch nicht von der Aussage des Test-Artikels herausgefordert fühlt, dass das Sony xa1 (welches ich am unteren Ende der Mittelklasse vermutet hatte)  Farbrauschen bei schlechtem Licht habe, und das *AUCH BEI EINER SPIEGELREFLEXKAMERA* nicht anders sei!!!


----------



## Leob12 (3. Oktober 2017)

Wieso sieht man sich nochmal auf einer Seite die notebookcheck heißt wegen Smartphones um? 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mayo (3. Oktober 2017)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Mich wundert es etwas, dass ihr euch nicht von der Aussage des Test-Artikels herausgefordert fühlt, dass das Sony xa1 (welches ich am unteren Ende der Mittelklasse vermutet hatte)  Farbrauschen bei schlechtem Licht habe, und das *AUCH BEI EINER SPIEGELREFLEXKAMERA* nicht anders sei!!!



Glücklicherweise fühlen sich die Hobbyfotografen nicht immer genötigt solche „pseudo seriösen“ Aussagen zu widerlegen  

Der Artikel liest sich wie ein bezahlter Test, der von einem Praktikanten verfasst wurde 

Gute Bilder für 300€  wird man nicht mit jedem Smartphone hinkriegen. 
Wenn der Sensor genügend Qualität liefert, hapert es dann häufig an der Software. Langsamer Autofokus , hohe Auslöseverzögerung usw..


----------



## Noname1987 (3. Oktober 2017)

Gute Bilder sind aber auch Auslegungssache. Die Bilder meines S7 würden die meisten als gut bezeichnen aber verglichen mit meiner Olympus sind sie es nicht und die Bilder der mark II würden wiederum Leuten mit einer noch besseren Kamera nicht genügen. Ich denke, dass den meisten schnappschussfotografen genügt Bilder in ausreichender Schärfe bis in die Dämmerung machen zu können. Bei Samsung finde ich, dass dies seit dem s5 / neo (um 180 euro) möglich ist Das s5 bei ist auch sonst für den Preis sehr in Ordnung . Das Windows Phone Lumia 650 (100€) macht passable Bilder für Schnappschüsse, glänzt mit Preis und Akkulaufzeit, wobei das System mich so nervte, dass ich schnell wechselte. Aus Spaß schaffte ich ein chinahandy ulefone 007 an (50€) dort ist die Kamera dann tatsächlich so schlecht, dass die von der Kamera des s3 locker abgehängt wird. Meine Empfehlung wäre also nicht direkt auf den Preis schauen sondern auch mal zurück schauen. Das s5 neo macht gleichwertige bis bessere Bilder als das  a5 2017, ist ung gleichauf in Sachen Leistung  (etwas schwächer) und deutlich billiger.


----------



## Birnenmann (3. Oktober 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wieso sieht man sich nochmal auf einer Seite die notebookcheck heißt wegen Smartphones um?


Weil die mit notebooks halt irgendwann vor zig Jahren mal angefangen haben. Hast du dir den Test überhaupt mal angeschaut? Die Bilder?

Ich lese die Tests von notebookcheck (neben anderen), weil die sehr ausführlich sind und es dort eben Vergleichsfotos gibt.

Was mich an den Fotos bei NB-check stört, ist das unterschiedliche Bildausschnitte und manchmal minimal andere Perpektiven genommen werden. (Wobei ich gelesen habe, dass das mit den unterschiedlichen Bildausschnitten nicht zu vermeiden sei).

Ich schaue auch bei geizhals, welche Tests dort verlinkt sind. Es gibt durchaus schlechtere Tests.



Spoiler



Pssst. Als Pedant, der ich bin, würde ich, würde ich einen Test schreiben, wenigstens zur Orientierung ein Kamerastativ benutzen, damit ich immer die gleiche "Abschuss"-Position habe, anstatt einfach nur mich am Horizont freihändig zu orientieren. Aber das hat vielleicht auch einfach nur was mit wissenschaftlicher Redlichkeit/Genauigkeit zu tun.





mayo schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise fühlen sich die Hobbyfotografen nicht immer genötigt solche „pseudo seriösen“ Aussagen zu widerlegen
> 
> Der Artikel liest sich wie ein bezahlter Test, der von einem Praktikanten verfasst wurde
> 
> ...


Naja, für einen Praktikanten etwas sehr ausführlich und etwas umfangreicher Einsatz von Testtools wie Colorimeter etc. und Bilder wurden ja auch gemacht. 

Da gibt es durchaus schlimmeres. Menschen, dei einfach nur die Featurs runterbeten, wo man sich dann fragt, warum sie dafür keinen intelligenten Bot benutzt haben.

Ja, und dann gibt es noch Bot-Texte, da wird die Kamera dann meist anhand der MP bewertet. Der Bot sieht "Smartphone A 13MP > Smartphone B 12MP", füge Name Smartphone A ein in "Das *Platzhalter* hat die bessere Kamera".


Noname1987 schrieb:


> Gute Bilder sind aber auch Auslegungssache. Die Bilder meines S7 würden die meisten als gut bezeichnen aber verglichen mit meiner Olympus sind sie es nicht und die Bilder der mark II würden wiederum Leuten mit einer noch besseren Kamera nicht genügen. Ich denke, dass den meisten schnappschussfotografen genügt Bilder in ausreichender Schärfe bis in die Dämmerung machen zu können. Bei Samsung finde ich, dass dies seit dem s5 / neo (um 180 euro) möglich ist Das s5 bei ist auch sonst für den Preis sehr in Ordnung . Das Windows Phone Lumia 650 (100€) macht passable Bilder für Schnappschüsse, glänzt mit Preis und Akkulaufzeit, wobei das System mich so nervte, dass ich schnell wechselte. Aus Spaß schaffte ich ein chinahandy ulefone 007 an (50€) dort ist die Kamera dann tatsächlich so schlecht, dass die von der Kamera des s3 locker abgehängt wird. Meine Empfehlung wäre also nicht direkt auf den Preis schauen sondern auch mal zurück schauen. Das s5 neo macht gleichwertige bis bessere Bilder als das  a5 2017, ist ung gleichauf in Sachen Leistung  (etwas schwächer) und deutlich billiger.


Das s7 wird tatsächlich sehr oft als "Goldstandard" (sag ich mal) angeführt, wenn es ein Smartphone unter 700,-EUR sein soll, weil es dann auch nur 450,- kostet und für den Normal-User, O-Ton "super Bilder" schießt.

Klar,ist das immer subjektiv. Wer keinen Vergleich hat, wird sowieso immer zufrieden sein, wenn es nicht offensichtlich total kacke ist. Aber ohne sich mehrere zur Ansicht zu bestellen (das fänd ich auch assi, denn ich will ja auch keine Geräte, die andere schon zig mal zurück geschickt haben) weiß man es halt nicht, aber man will ja trotzdem nicht zu viel für ein Schrotthandy ausgeben. So nach dem Motto "Was, du hast die das Samsung a3.2017 gekauft? Das kostet nur 220,-, weil es Samsung ist und gehyped wird. Für das gleiche Geld hättest du xyz bekommen können und hättest wenigstens ne vernünftige Kamera gehabt und ne Hardware, die nicht nach dem nächsten Update zusammenbricht". Deshalb fragt man erfahrene User und liest Tests.

Dein s5 neo Tip... ja ok, 8/2015 ist grad noch ok. Zu alt sollte es ja dann auch nicht sein, wenn man es noch ne Zeit lang nutzen will.


----------



## Birnenmann (7. Oktober 2017)

------------------------
*NEUE FRAGE*

Stimmt die Reihenfolge der Liste denn von der Hardware / Gesamtpaket her, wenn man die Kamera außen vor lässt?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (8. Oktober 2017)

Nochmal zum Honor 8: Die Kamera macht super Bilder, da gibt es nichts zu meckern. (Hatte es etwa ein Jahr)


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Honor 8: Die Kamera macht super Bilder, da gibt es nichts zu meckern. (Hatte es etwa ein Jahr)


Tausch super mit solide aus, dann passts. 


Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Birnenmann (9. Oktober 2017)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Honor 8: Die Kamera macht super Bilder, da gibt es nichts zu meckern. (Hatte es etwa ein Jahr)


Danke! Hattest du andere im Vergleich?


----------



## Birnenmann (9. Oktober 2017)

*Neue Frage:*

Bei der Liste, ist der *Unterschied* der *"Kameras"* eher *marginal* oder *erwähnenswert*?

Davon ab: lässt sich vielleicht Leistungstechnisch (und/oder Kamera-technisch) eine Unterteilung in 3-4 Gruppen machen? So wie ich es in Post 1 versucht habe.


----------



## Birnenmann (9. Oktober 2017)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Tausch super mit solide aus, dann passts.


Nehmen wir das doch mal als Orientierungspunkt für meine Suche und keine 1500,- Spiegeleflexkamera. Nähmen wir mal an, das Honor 8 (oder BQ X Pro oder Huawei P9) wäre zufriedenstellend und ich suchte hierzu Alternativen oder wollte wissen, wie sich die anderen Geräte dazu verhielten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: ? &quot;Kamera&quot;-Smartphone 200-300 gesucht (iPhone SE, Sony X, Sam A3/5, Honor 6x/8, Huawei Nova/P10lite)?*

schau mal auf chip.de da kannst die bestenliste nach der kameraqualität sortieren hier bekommst du eh nur tips wie jo kauf das das habe/hatte ich und ist klasse. das sind rein subjektive Meiningen.
Smartphone Test: Handy Bestenliste - CHIP
das lg g4 ist kameratechnisch laut tests echt gut und mittlerweile günstig aber halt auch schon älter.
Sollte aber nur als anhaltspunkt dienen um dann weitere Recherchen nach anderen tests zu machen um mehr als nur eine "meinung" zu kennen.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leob12 (9. Oktober 2017)

Birnenmann schrieb:


> Nehmen wir das doch mal als Orientierungspunkt für meine Suche und keine 1500,- Spiegeleflexkamera. Nähmen wir mal an, das Honor 8 (oder BQ X Pro oder Huawei P9) wäre zufriedenstellend und ich suchte hierzu Alternativen oder wollte wissen, wie sich die anderen Geräte dazu verhielten.



Wie schon gesagt, Low Light Situationen sind für die meisten Handykameras nicht wirklich optimal da gleich mal einiges verrauscht. 
Die Fotos des Honor 8 sind schon in Ordnung, aber man darf sich halt keine Wunder erwarten. Das meine ich mit solide. Kein Dreck, aber halt auch nicht die Oberklasse. 

Allerdings würde ich von den hier genannten am ehesten das BQ X Pro nehmen, aber mir sind halt die Updates wichtiger. 
Insgesamt nehmen sie sich aber nicht viel.

Wenn man aber noch etwas drauflegt bekommt man ein Galaxy S7, und das macht echt gute Fotos.


----------



## Birnenmann (19. Oktober 2017)

Das BQ X Pro ist derzeit bei Notebooksbilliger.de für 289,- EUR im Angebot und man kann nen 50,-EUR Gutschein mitnehmen, wenn man 0% Finanzierung wählt.


----------

